# Best birds with children????? Pls advice needed



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi my son is 5, he has been nagging for wks and wks for a pet bird. He has seen some celestial parrotlets that have been in pet shop since before xmas, im not sure about them although lovely birds they are bout 4mths old and female. Was told it was harder to tame older bids and females dont talk like males?
I understand that he will get bored, so would like to get something I like too. Do not like Budgies and would not like anything to big eg macaw, african grey!
Was thinging either parrotlet, or peekert?
Pls can someone advise?
Thanks


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

They can be very shy birds if not handled enough as babies. I think you would be better with a conure although they can be a bit vocal. Also love birds can be good pets if handled well but they really need to be in a pair as they bond with the partner some times can make hand training harder though. . They can be a bit noisy. Theres always karaki there a good size in between a budgie and parrot and arent as load. There quite pretty. Have a look at rosettes. { think thats right } hope i helped a little. Do you like cockateils.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Some breeds of the small parakeet birds dont talk but just make strange noisies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I think Budgies are great, I had one, and just bought another  sweet little things! 

Sorry I aren't much help  good luck on your search of a bird. x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> I think Budgies are great, I had one, and just bought another  sweet little things!
> 
> Sorry I aren't much help  good luck on your search of a bird. x


I also love budgies and they have so much character and are generally healthy happy birds. And can get very tame.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

sullivan said:


> I also love budgies and they have so much character and are generally healthy happy birds. And can get very tame.


Yep! Sadly my female isn't tame, her previous owners didn't really bother with her, and she's wary of people, but she's about 10 years! and I just got an 8 week old one over the weekend, he's really cheeky! Hoping to tame him!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Yep! Sadly my female isn't tame, her previous owners didn't really bother with her, and she's wary of people, but she's about 10 years! and I just got an 8 week old one over the weekend, he's really cheeky! Hoping to tame him!


I must say i have found cock birds are easier to tame than hens. And the male will talk the hen wont.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

sullivan said:


> I must say i have found cock birds are easier to tame than hens. And the male will talk the hen wont.


Ooh really.. thanks for that


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you ever conciderd a senegal parrot they are a small parrot and if hand reared and brought up with kids will be fine.*


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

What about cockatiels. If you get a handreared baby they make super pets and are good with children too. Even young birds who aren't handreared can be tamed pretty easily. They are very affectionate and love to be with you.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres a link to them

Senegal Parrots (Poicephalus senegalus) Species Profile: Diet, Vocalization, Housing

I have 2 called CJ and Solo they are beautiful.


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

I love parrotlets they have the character of a large parrot in a small body and are wonderful pets  Have a read here Parrotlets Webpage


----------



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi, we got a cockatiel today 8 wk old cock.
My little boy loves him and as named him king cause of the spikes on his head.
He needs to b tamed tho, why is he hissing at us when we go near the cage?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Laura&Lee said:


> Hi, we got a cockatiel today 8 wk old cock.
> My little boy loves him and as named him king cause of the spikes on his head.
> He needs to b tamed tho, why is he hissing at us when we go near the cage?


Congrats on the new addition  I'm not sure about the hissing, he could just be warning you to stay away


----------



## taz0504 (Jan 20, 2009)

Laura&Lee said:


> Hi, we got a cockatiel today 8 wk old cock.
> My little boy loves him and as named him king cause of the spikes on his head.
> He needs to b tamed tho, why is he hissing at us when we go near the cage?


hi dont worry about him hissing at you its just cos his frighten doesnt know you yet you should take turns sitting near kings cage but not too close and speaking to him softly it will take time to get king tame but it is soo worth it ive got a 6yr old cockatiel called charlie got him when he was 3 and not really tame but he and me took our time and now we are best buddies.**** luck with king. :thumbsup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

He will be hissing because hes warning you. Where did you get him from? if hes hand reared then he will come around quite quickly but if not it may take a while.


----------



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Got him from pet shop breeder brought him in on mon, he is 8 wks old his friend sold earlier today. I will just chat to him for now, my son sat by his cage for an hr talking to him, and watching him
How long shall I talk to him for.
Was then going to start offering him treats from my hand - in next few wks is this ok?


----------



## taz0504 (Jan 20, 2009)

hi great news about your son spending time with king..spend as much time as you can with him. by all means try hand feeding him some thing in the next week or so but dont get upset if he doesnt take it and hiss at you.it just means its too soon. every bird is different and takes different amounts of time to trust you.just take it slow..day by day and if you dont give up you will have a friend for many years..charlie loves his kisses and cuddles!!


----------



## taz0504 (Jan 20, 2009)

sorry meant to ask if king was hand reared?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh we loved our cockateil he was so tame and use to give us kisses. What colour is yours ours was a lutino. white/yellow and red cheeked. He use to love walking round the house on our shoulder, And use to be a wotsit as mum had a brick fire place and he liked to bite chunks off it. Our budgie use to ride on him across the floor.My mum in laws cockateil we got her is now 19 and still going strong.


----------

